# Remove kick panel/sill trim?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to lift up and disengage the front edge of the rear door sill trim panel, and then the front door sill panel can be removed. There 5 or 6 clips that secure it to the body. You do just pull/pry it up and out.


----------



## mscj2238 (Jan 21, 2019)

Great info--thanks for the illustration. I'll give it a shot. Appreciate the help!


----------

